# Interesting Tesla Atari Game Bug



## nullgel (Sep 25, 2017)

I have yet to be able reproduce this neat bug, but some combination of playing a game and then putting the car into reverse (bringing up the back-up camera) and then trying to put the car into reverse again (I did something weird like that) put the game up as an overlay that didn't go away until I put the car in park.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

did you do a bug report?


----------



## nullgel (Sep 25, 2017)

Naaa. Maybe if it happens again or I figure out how to reliably reproduce it.


----------

